# Notebook taktet sich herunter



## michaelwengert (3. Dezember 2004)

Guten morgen zusammen.

Wir haben seit einiger Zeit ein Dell Centrino Notebook (Latitude D600 ).
Das Notebook reguliert je nach Auslastung den Takt. Was beim Centrino ja ganz normal ist.
Das Problem ist jetzt aber, das er sich irgenswie verkehrt herum taktet.
d.h. er taktet beim hochfahren mit voller Leistung
       öffnet man ein Programm (Notepad...) taktet er sich herunter
       je mehr das Notebook beansprucht wird, umso weiter taktet er sich herunter
       also bei 2-3 Anwendungen ist er irgenwo bei 500MHz.
wobei er sich bei mehr Anwendungen ja wieder hochtakten sollte.

Er stürzt dann auch regelmäßig ab (z.B bei Outlook)

Kennt jemand das Problem ? Oder hat jemand ne Ahnung woher das kommen kann?

Danke

Michael


----------



## TanTe (3. Dezember 2004)

Kennen tue ich das Problem nicht hab aber schon davon gehoert.
Im Internet gibs soweit ich informiert binn nen Tool womit man die Kiste dauerhaft auf 500MHZ stellen kann.


----------

